# Pair of 'geeks' sifts through history for aviation ruins



## syscom3 (May 31, 2013)

I saw this in the LA Times this morning. A good read!

Pair of 'geeks' sifts through history for aviation ruins - latimes.com

" .... Finding and sorting through military crash sites in the Mojave is Merlin's hobby and pastime. He and Tony Moore, his partner on these weekend expeditions, call it "aerospace archaeology." "Living this close to Edwards is like an Egyptologist living in Egypt," Merlin said. "It has been called the 'valley of the kings.'" .... "


----------



## steve51 (May 31, 2013)

Merlin and Moore wrote an excellent book about their activities called "X-Plane Crashes". It's a fun read.


----------

